
Slack vs. Discord vs. Discourse - Elof
https://orbit.love/blog/slack-vs-discord-vs-discourse/
======
someproduct
Author of the post here. We compared each platform across ~25 factors, looking
specifically at their utility for communities of different shapes and sizes.

